# Invalid Hibernation partition/file...Run HDPREP



## nos (Jun 22, 2005)

OK I got this computer from my mom's work. The only problem was that it didn't have an operating system on it. So, I put in a harddrive that had Win98 on it. I boot up the computer and I am getting this error:

Invalid Hibernation partition/file...Run HDPREP (for Win98 ACPI only)

does anyone know what this means or how to fix it?

thanks in advance


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

You can try this:

hitting
< F2 > during cold boot and changing
the CMOS POWER MANAGEMENT SETUP. The parameter to change is Auto Save To File from ON to OFF


----------

